# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Open D6

## ToranIronfinder

So has there been any recent notes on D6 2.0? D6 fantasy might be a cure for those dissatisfied with the new DnD edition.

----------


## Buufreak

Never heard of it. Also not sure this is in the right sub forum. If you meant to put it here, great, but if not you can ask a moderator to move it somewhere more appropriate.

----------


## ToranIronfinder

Thanks, I had noted it was in the wrong forum, at least I thought I had.

----------


## AnonJr

D6 or E6?

Never heard of the former, but I know the latter is fairly popular for those wanting the 3.5 experience without going too far past the point where casters vastly outpace the martial types. I haven't kept up on it much, so I'm not sure what the current published version is, or where to find it.

----------

